# Casting 1.5"x12" Al Rods



## cg 2005 (Jun 8, 2013)

I have an upcoming project that requires a couple dozen 4.5" Al rods that have multiple diameters.  The rods are not structural so I decided to cast in lieu of purchasing the 1.5" by 6' rods.

I put together a mold using 1.5" pipe, which actually has an I.D. of ~1.6".  

The mold was preheated as the melt became molten.





My melting pot holds about 41 cubic inches of molten metal.  Since the rod mold has a 21 cubic inch capacity I used another set of molds for the overflow material.





After cooling to room temperature the rod was pressed from mold.





The cast rod was trimmed and the initial turns made.









I lost about 3" of length due to shrinkage but only about 0.125" off diameter.





The finished rough cut rod was 1.490" x 9".  

I anticipate no porosity on the interior.  I find that all the porosity tends to occur at the mold interface.

All in all I am very pleased with the casting.


----------



## sniggler (Jun 8, 2013)

wow what alloy are they and what are they for.

bob


----------



## cg 2005 (Jun 8, 2013)

This melt was a bunch of 6061 floor drops that were bent.





I have requests to make a dozen of these highway pegs and the mounts for some BMW enduro riders.


----------



## sniggler (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Casting 1.5&quot;x12&quot; Al Rods*

Will you heat treat them?


----------



## cg 2005 (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Casting 1.5&quot;x12&quot; Al Rods*



sniggler said:


> Will you heat treat them?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Will you heat treat them?



No reason to heat treat.  These are not really structural pieces.  I am open to your suggestion as to why I should heat treat them.


----------



## sniggler (Jun 9, 2013)

When annealed 6061 is around 20% of it's potential strength. It's a motorcycle foot peg that is structural all the way! The hole in the peg may elongate under the load if the material is too soft. 

Bob


----------



## cg 2005 (Jun 9, 2013)

I understand the loss of strength.  With regard to these pegs being structural parts, they carry the load of the rider's resting leg.  They are not placed in a location on this particular BMW model that allows the rider to stress the part with his entire body weight by standing on the peg.  I suppose even those limited forces could define the part as a structural member.  I would whole heartedly agree that the main pegs for the rider and passenger should be considered structural members.


----------



## Pacer (Jun 9, 2013)

A tip for casting in a metal piece like that pipe -- Smoke the inside walls before pouring and I will ease removal of the casting a LOT. 

An acetylene torch with just the gas burning and let the smoke get all inside the walls - for a smaller piece candle smoke will do, or anything else that will give a sooty smoke. I also keep a spray can of graphite that I coat the walls with on occasion, I think it actually works better than smoke.


----------



## cg 2005 (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks, l have some graphite.  I'll give it a go this PM.


----------



## sniggler (Jun 9, 2013)

No i think they are still structural I,m a motorcycle nut, i commuted from L.I. to NYC for years on them. i own 7 or so right now. so i'm riding along on the highway pegs sudden pothole, obstruction moron stopshort in front of me again i brace my self no time to switch pegs highway peg failure = a big shift in weight and maybe loss of control and a crash.

1977 Harley Davidson Superglide FXE (first bike)
1981 Honda cx500 2 units 
1983 Honda cx650 2unit
2006 Honda 599
2004 Suzuki DRZ400
2006 Suzuki DL1000
2010 Honda VRF1200


----------



## mrflashlite (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi, I like your idea but I have to agree with the sooting from the torch idea it will keep the pour from sticking to the mold and require a lot less pressure to get it out, kinda like a good babbit pour. With that being said I am going to try the same idea, I have some seamless mechanical tubing to use as the mold and a bunch of scrap aluminum to turn into hopefully a set of change gears for a little craftsman 109 lathe that I am restoring. Ed  C.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    I have an upcoming project that requires a couple dozen 4.5" Al rods that have multiple diameters.  The rods are not structural so I decided to cast in lieu of purchasing the 1.5" by 6' rods.

I put together a mold using 1.5" pipe, which actually has an I.D. of ~1.6".  

The mold was preheated as the melt became molten.





My melting pot holds about 41 cubic inches of molten metal.  Since the rod mold has a 21 cubic inch capacity I used another set of molds for the overflow material.





After cooling to room temperature the rod was pressed from mold.





The cast rod was trimmed and the initial turns made.









I lost about 3" of length due to shrinkage but only about 0.125" off diameter.





The finished rough cut rod was 1.490" x 9".  

I anticipate no porosity on the interior.  I find that all the porosity tends to occur at the mold interface.

All in all I am very pleased with the casting.[/QUOTE]


----------

